# Don Basilio



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

What is Don Basilio? He is usally played wearing neck bands seen on Scottish ministers in past times. Is he a type of clergyman?
http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~san/ghiaurov15.jpg
http://sites.google.com/site/kcmlpresbyterianreformed/_/rsrc/1237770383545/Home/The%


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

In Rossini's Barber of Seville, Don Basilio is a music teacher who gives singing lessons to Rosina.
He's a wily old coyote, and a pal of the pompous lawyer Doctor Bartolo. 
He's also a minor charavter in Mozart's Marriage of Figaro, but not a music teacher.


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

superhorn said:


> In Rossini's Barber of Seville, Don Basilio is a music teacher who gives singing lessons to Rosina.
> He's a wily old coyote, and a pal of the pompous lawyer Doctor Bartolo.
> He's also a minor charavter in Mozart's Marriage of Figaro, but not a music teacher.


Isn't he Susanna's teacher in Nozze?


----------

